# Hello from Oklahoma



## Brent Heilman (Mar 14, 2011)

My name is Brent Heilman. I live in Duncan, OK and became an EA last Thursday March 10. I am a RADAR Instructor at Ft. Sill. I am a veteran of the Navy and until I started on this new journey in my life I have never met so fine a group of people. I look forward to learning not only more about the Craft but about myself also. Hopefully once I am raised to Master Mason I can start travelling and visiting Lodges throughout Texas and Oklahoma. Most of my family live in Texas so I am always travelling in the state.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad to have you Bro. Heilman and thank you for serving our country!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you Bro. Bowden for the warm welcome. I also want to say thanks for this forum. I happened upon it a couple of days ago and it is a great place with a wealth of knowledge. I am also thankful that I don't have to be a Texan to be a part of it since I can't find anything of this caliber in Oklahoma. Again thank you for the welcome and the forum and I am looking forward to many days sharing in the knowledge with my new Brethren.


----------



## Benton (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome, and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you. I am planning on it.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes. I think I have found one of the best places on the internet and look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to MoT!


----------



## OprArchitect (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Brent! I grew up in Lawton. I'm glad to hear Duncan's lodge is alive and well. I have been in Texas for the last 20 yrs. Was just raised in December in New Braunfels AF&AM 1109. Planning to visit some lodges in OK later this year. Got some family there in Duncan. Cheers.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes it is doing well. I was initiated there on the 10th with one other person. We have 2 more in the next couple of weeks. I saw where you are in New Braunfels. Love that area. My dad lives in San Antonio so I am down there a few times each year. So you have family here? I saw your last name was Simpson, just curious who they may be and if I know them. I grew up in Duncan and stayed here until I joined the Navy and when I got out I wound up moving back here.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you Bro. Bruce. I am happy to find such a fine group of guys.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 23, 2011)

From the depths of Baja Oklahoma ... Hello brother Brent!  Welcome to our water cooler away from home.  God Speed and keep up the good work.

an ole cajun boy living and dying over here in the western parishes ... jwhoff


----------



## JTM (Mar 29, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you. I appreciate it


----------

